

Ask HN: What metrics do you use when you buy stuff? - amac

Taking inspiration from pg's RFS 2: New Paths Through Product Space, I'm working on a project called "Octopus". (octopus.org)<p>I'm looking to build a website where people can collaborate to build a resource of information on manufacturers, products and retailers. I'd like to help people to help each other and know all about the things we own and want, as well as the companies we buy from.<p>One of the things I'm thinking about, excluding the obvious like price and availability, are the metrics we use when we research and buy things. We're all unique in this respect, on the whole we like different things despite the fact we can also like the same things.<p>I like things that are robust and last a long-time. These can be from well known brands as well as relatively obscure ones. What metrics do you use when you buy stuff?
======
michael_dorfman
I don't buy "things" or "stuff". I buy specific items, and the way I evaluate
those items depend on how they are. You say you like "things that are robust
and last a long time"-- does that apply when you buy tomatoes?

I recommend that you narrow your scope substantially, to cover one specific
type of "stuff"-- and perhaps in doing so, the appropriate metrics will become
more clear.

~~~
amac
Good point re. specific items, I guess I'm generalizing in many ways. The
overall idea is to find things that matter to people other than the usual
things - namely these days, price.

------
pbreit
Can I buy it on Amazon Prime?

